# asrock k7s41 usb?



## mrepox (11. Juli 2004)

Hallo Leute, habe ein problem mit meinem k7s41, kriege den usb nicht ans laufen. habt ihr das board schon verbaut? und wie habt ihr es eingerichtet? also usb ide .....


gruss markus


----------



## Sinac (11. Juli 2004)

Was heißt denn USB nicht zum laufen kriegen? Also Treiber technisch oder was? Wenn ja unter welchem OS?

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## mrepox (11. Juli 2004)

also im gerätemanager steht nichts von meinen usb anschlüssen und die treiber sind bei der instalations cd nur manuell  aufzurufen, nicht wie in einem kompletten treierpacket von z.b. via oder ähnlich. ist mein erstes board mit dem sis chipsatz. deshalb kenne ich das so nicht.ja das prob ist wenn im gerätemanager kein usb drinn steht, helfen einem auch die treiber nicht viel weiter.


----------



## mrepox (11. Juli 2004)

Ich muss alles wieder zrücknehmen, ich hatte im Bios USB2.0 enabeled aber mich beim save and exit verhaun. bin halt ein anderes Bios gewöhnt.

Danke und tschüss

ps: weiss noch jemand eine deutsche freeware um nachträglich partitionen zu schaffen


----------

